# Hal....



## apoorvagajanan (Mar 26, 2009)

Does Mac OS X provides support for Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL)...

Its requirements are --

==========
HAL 0.5.12
==========

Released Month 00, 2008.

Requirements for HAL 0.5.12:

 - Linux kernel     >= 2.6.19
 - util-linux       >= 2.12r1    (--enable-umount-helper requires patch
                                    from RH #188193; it's in util-linux-ng 2.13)
 - bash             >= 2.0
 - udev             >= 117       (Linux only)
 - dbus             >= 0.61      (with glib bindings)
 - glib             >= 2.10.0
 - expat            >= 1.95.8
 - hal-info         >= 20080310  (older versions can work too)
 - libusb           >= 0.1.10a   (optional)
 - pciutils         >= 2.2.3     (optional)
 - dmidecode        >= 2.7       (optional)
 - parted           >= 1.7.1     (optional)
 - cryptsetup-luks  >= 1.0.1     (optional, needs LUKS patches)
 - libsmbios        >= 0.13.4    (optional, for DELL machines, Linux only,
                                  prefered version >= 2.0.3)
 - dellWirelessCtl  >= 0.13.4    (optional, for Dell machines, must live in
                                 /usr/bin/, Linux only, prefered version >= 2.0.3)
 - gperf            >= 3.0.3-2   (optional, for Re-map multimedia keys,
                                  Linux only)
 - PolicyKit        >= 0.5       (optional)
 - ConsoleKit       >= 0.2.0     (optional, needed if use PolicyKit)
 - pm-utils         >= 0.99.2    or newer (optional)


Can anyone please reply ??????


----------



## fryke (Mar 26, 2009)

There were like three or four threads in the past few days about this. Was that all you and you just didn't get an answer or is the interest in Mac OS X' HAL really spiking this week? If so, why?


----------



## xserve@home (Mar 26, 2009)

Mac doesn't use Linux, but BSD Linux.

You could probably install the appropriate Linux in a disk partition or extra disk and duel boot.  Or set it up in a virtual machine.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2009)

xserve@home said:


> Mac doesn't use Linux, but BSD Linux.
> 
> You could probably install the appropriate Linux in a disk partition or extra disk and duel boot.  Or set it up in a virtual machine.



Eh???  Mac OS X doesn't use anything "Linux."  It's BSD Unix on a Mach kernel, which Apple calls Darwin.  Still, as I mentioned before, if this user needs to have such things installed on a Mac for specific Unix apps that require it, then the user might have to resort to installing Fink or MacPorts to resolve the issues in question.

It could just possibly be that this solution that requires hal just doesn't support Mac OS X, which means you might have to follow what xserve@home mentioned as a possibly solution.


----------



## xserve@home (Mar 26, 2009)

My bad -  I meant "BSD Unix" -- Obviously I had a pre-Alzheimers' moment.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2009)

xserve@home said:


> My bad -  I meant "BSD Unix" -- Obviously I had a pre-Alzheimers' moment.


----------

